# Dado blades on a Bosch table saw



## pmaru77 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a Bosch table saw (contractor type with collapsable wheeled stand) and was wondering the chances of fitting a dado blade(s) on. I guess a full dado set would be around 3/4" and the arbor on my saw would have to handle that.....which I don't think it would. That being said....what is the option? Can i use possibly a 3/8 or whatever fits on the arbor, and come up with an indexing method to get what I want...... I suppose I really need to look at the motor and arbor to see what would fit. I understand the horsepower problem I will have will a full, but can I not make several passes to get the depth without bogging down the motor? Wood will most likely be pine.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Several passes is possible. A router and a straight bit is possible too. :thumbsup:


----------



## pmaru77 (Apr 14, 2009)

knotscott said:


> Several passes is possible. A router and a straight bit is possible too. :thumbsup:


 


Seeing that I have a router and a straight bit already ......maybe I should try that :thumbsup: I suppose clamping a guide for the router is the way? I do not have a real router table....just the junk one they gave me with the router....it's about18" x 24".


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have a Bosch 4100*

It came with a dado insert, so it's capable of doing them. A 6" dado set is available from Sears reasonably. A wobble blade is another alternative if the stack exceed the width of the arbor. I used the 6" stack for years. You'll have to make multiple passes with the router when going up to 3/4 " use a spiral upcut bit and a clamped guide.
A square base on the router makes it easier to "hug" the guide and if the bit is used to cut the width of the guide, that becomes your cut and line up guide as well. U Tube has some good videos on guides. :yes: bill


----------



## pmaru77 (Apr 14, 2009)

What are the advantages of dia. blades wrt dado's? I know a 10" dia blade can cut thru a 4x4, but for dado-ing I guess a 6'-er is fine. I'm guessing that my table saw has a 7" blade and my comp. mikita mitre has a 10".....so now I'm looking at a 6" blade. Sounds good to me....and price is right ...for fooling around.:boat:


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

A 10" blade won't cut through a 4x4. It will only cut 2 1/4".


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*blade*

On a miter saw it will....table saw it wont




Julian the woodnut said:


> A 10" blade won't cut through a 4x4. It will only cut 2 1/4".


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't quite understand your question.*



pmaru77 said:


> What are the advantages of dia. blades *wrt* dado's? I know a 10" dia blade can cut thru a 4x4, but for dado-ing I guess a 6'-er is fine. I'm guessing that my table saw has a 7" blade and my comp. mikita mitre has a 10".....so now I'm looking at a 6" blade. Sounds good to me....and price is right ...for fooling around.:boat:


You know that a dado is a shallow 1/2" deep or so groove across the face of a board or plywood generally for supports or shelves. Therefore, there is no need for the blade to cut much more than 1/2 or so deep. A 6" dado set will do most everything. I don't know if Wobble blades are still sold, got mine 7" years ago, also at Sears. They are adjustable in width of cut,and since the blade is wobbling while rotating it is very versatile, but set-up takes a lot of passes to get it right.:thumbsup: bill
Here's a link on wobble blades: http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/wobbledado.html


----------



## pmaru77 (Apr 14, 2009)

jraksdhs said:


> On a miter saw it will....table saw it wont


 
Like the man says.....a 10" mitre saw blade will cut a 4x4. even a true 4x4...but just barely I think. It has no problem with a 3.5x3.5.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Did I fall asleep or what?*

I thought the Original Thread was about whether a dado set would fit on the arbor and be sufficiently powered by a Bosch TS 4000 contractor saw.(short answer, Yes) How did we get off on the track about whether a 10" blade will cut a 4x4? Yes it will on a miter saw, no it won't on a Table saw. My 10" Bosch 4000, a direct drive motorized saw, has a full blade height of 3 1/8", my 10" Craftsman belt drive TS has a full height of 3 5/16ths, neither of which will cut a 4x4 in one pass. The arbor on a Table saw is larger so the full radius of the blade is not available. My Bosch 4405 Miter saw has an offset arbor to allow a greater depth of cut, and I just cut a 4x4 on it 2 days ago.:yes: bill


----------

